# Need help/opinions!



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Okay so I'm seeding this weekend. I'm not gonna be able to get the 2 slice seeders like I originally planned. I'm renovating around 30k. Here is my backup plan: my brother is helping me.
Rent 2 Ryan core aerators and double/triple? Aerate the soil
Seed 10 lb. Per thou
Starter fertilizer
Pull behind thatch rake weighted (this usually digs in about a 1/16 of an inch) to maximize seed to soil contact?
Rent the roller from home Depot? (Will this defeat the purpose of aerating smashing the cores?)
Tenacity
I have to do all this this weekend so I would appreciate your help guys thanks!


----------



## micahp (Aug 29, 2017)

You might have dodged a bullet on not getting that slice seeder. I did my renovation this past weekend, and that thing is no joke. It will wear you out!!

You might see if you can rent a spiked roller. The ones I've seen you fill with water like a regular roller, but have spikes on them and will dig down into the soil. They are pull behind, so that makes life easier.

I hope all this rain from Irma hasn't washed all my seed away. We'll see.

- Good luck.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

micahp said:


> You might have dodged a bullet on not getting that slice seeder. I did my renovation this past weekend, and that thing is no joke. It will wear you out!!
> 
> You might see if you can rent a spiked roller. The ones I've seen you fill with water like a regular roller, but have spikes on them and will dig down into the soil. They are pull behind, so that makes life easier.
> 
> ...


Yeah those things are a butthole. Unless it's the really nice kind that pulls themselves. I hope your seed didn't. I kinda dodged a bullet waiting another week lol


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

After disking/tilling/aerating I use a harrow rake to turn the soil and cover the seed (basically dragging a chain link fence behind my mower). Worked well last year in my reno. I hope it will work again for my overseed.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

That's another option I didn't think about if I can find one. Thanks.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

+1 on the slice seeder being a real bear to push. On my first two full reno projects, I only used a roller and they both worked out well. On my overseed I used the slice seeder mainly as a way to dethatch. I also used the roller after spreading the seed with my rotary. I think you'll be fine with the roller. I water the morning that I seed so that the ground is a little soft. I feel that this helps to roll the seed into the soil. Good luck!


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

RockyMtnLawnNut said:


> +1 on the slice seeder being a real bear to push. On my first two full reno projects, I only used a roller and they both worked out well. On my overseed I used the slice seeder mainly as a way to dethatch. I also used the roller after spreading the seed with my rotary. I think you'll be fine with the roller. I water the morning that I seed so that the ground is a little soft. I feel that this helps to roll the seed into the soil. Good luck!


Ok thanks. So still double aerate though right?


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

micahp said:


> You might have dodged a bullet on not getting that slice seeder. I did my renovation this past weekend, and that thing is no joke. It will wear you out!!


I have to disagree to a point on the slice seeder. I used the Toro Hydro model a few weeks ago and it was fine. Easy to use, not like trying to control Alaskan sled dogs as described. Maybe the manual models are more of a pain.

I would definitely use the slice seeder again, especially for an overseed---great seed to soil contact.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

1. Why not double aerate at least? What would be the harm in a triple pass other than man-hours? Get that construction soil breathing again. You'll already have the equipment.
2. You and I are at different places for that seeding rate, as discussed previously. I'm not sure what to make of that. Perhaps different TTTF cultivars require different rates? You are nearly double mine at 6/k.
3. I'm sure you know this, but you could save some time and hassle by using Scott's fert with mesotrione. Those tenacity apps are going to take a lot of time for 30k. Of course, what you save in time you pay for in cost. I'm paying about 36 a bag, which provides 5000sqft of coverage.
4. Weighted thatch rake is new to me. Sounds great. I may look into that myself.
5. I'm going with a seed roller as well. Trying to minimize all possible sources of error for a reno (good luck).
6. I've been reading about projected weather for the weekend. It looks like you will be working in dry weather, but those temps are coming up 85 plus. That's a bit warm. You can join me on the dark side and push your seeding back one more weekend.

Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## micahp (Aug 29, 2017)

Roosterchest said:


> micahp said:
> 
> 
> > You might have dodged a bullet on not getting that slice seeder. I did my renovation this past weekend, and that thing is no joke. It will wear you out!!
> ...


The manual ones are rough. In my area, the self propelled Slice Seeders are hard to come by; they rent out very quickly.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

social port said:


> 1. Why not double aerate at least? What would be the harm in a triple pass other than man-hours? Get that construction soil breathing again. You'll already have the equipment.
> 2. You and I are at different places for that seeding rate, as discussed previously. I'm not sure what to make of that. Perhaps different TTTF cultivars require different rates? You are nearly double mine at 6/k.
> 3. I'm sure you know this, but you could save some time and hassle by using Scott's fert with mesotrione. Those tenacity apps are going to take a lot of time for 30k. Of course, what you save in time you pay for in cost. I'm paying about 36 a bag, which provides 5000sqft of coverage.
> 4. Weighted thatch rake is new to me. Sounds great. I may look into that myself.
> ...


SP yea I think I'm gonna triple. I've got a boomless sprayer on the back of my gator so I cover some good ground with my tenacity. I'm going with 10 pounds because supposedly the germination rate is closer to 70 percent in reality instead of 90.? I'll post some pics this weekend I'm going to the Tennessee game the next weekend 😎


----------

